# Is preseed 100 percent safe? I'm scared to use it.



## Melts

After reading many success stories about preseed I bought some. The I did a little more research about it. I read that two of the ingredients in it can cause cancer. I also read that it is not proven to cause cancer when used in low concentrations like it is used in preseed. Im scared that it will give me cancer especially since my mom had to have cancerous cells removed from her cervix when she was thirty. Do you think this product is safe to use? 
Also can it mess with DNA or anything like that with the growing baby?


----------



## P.louie

As far as I know it's entirely safe to use. It would be banned if I wasn't safe. It won't affect ur baby's DNA in anyway. Also in terms of cancer there is so many thing that have cancer causing agents - chewing gum, apple skin etc etc. for it to possibly cause cancer you would have to use/consume massive amounts for a prolonged period of time.

You have nothing to worry about.


----------



## _jellybean_

TBH, I'm scared too:( Thing is, it's been REALLY --tmi--hard for me to get wet...and having a little one makes us not have a ton of time, so I'm going to try it. I hope you get more responses on this thread . Oh, I wrote a thread about this here: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/988859-preseed-really-safe.html


----------



## PinkPeony

Yikes. What ingredients in it cause cancer? 

Just used it for the first time today. I was pretty pleased with it bc it did cut down the whole friction aspect. I find by the time I'm done oving I feel pretty uncomfortable down there. Then I'm turned off sex for like a week. Leads to hubby complaining that he feels like a sperm doner... Plus I can't help but hope the claims about it helping the sperm out are true. 

If anyone has more info on this please share.


----------



## P.louie

I believe the ingredients causing alarm are

Methylparaben and Probylparaben

These are chemical preservatives found in a lot of household items. Preseed is regulated and would not be on sale if has the potential to actually give some one cancer.

For these preservatives or any preservatives ending in "ylparaben" to cause damage you would need a very very high concentration of it in your blood!.


Like I said in previous post here hundreds of items and foods contain preservatives or natural chemicals 'linked' to cancer but doesn't mean you will actually get cancer.

I wouldn't be put off using it!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mobile phones, alarm clocks and Teflon also cause cancer, but I'm sure you use them!


----------



## P.louie

Exactly. Cancer is so common pretty much everything is linked in some way.

We really have nothing to worry about!


----------



## kirkie11

We're using preseed as an extra aid but this is our first month TTC so not sure of the success rate yet!! Only problem is my DH said it can be a bit too slippery :winkwink: if I put too much in so I'm only going to be using 1mg from now on.


----------



## Indi84

Hi, I used preseed. So far my baby boy is healthy and kicking. It's used in such small amounts, I used about 2ml I think every time around O day, if it could cause cancer in those amounts it would be a banned product. However you could try conceive plus, that may have different ingredients. Also there is natural ways, such as using egg whites, but that wasn't for me! Drinking green tea is meant to increase CM also :)


----------



## samk70

Can I please ask what preseed is and how its used? Thanks x x


----------



## P.louie

Preseed is a sperm friendly lube. It mimicks cm to create a better environment. 

Sperm leaves the semen and swims in cm to reach the egg so this gives it more to swim in!


----------



## JaneJohnson

Anyone tried egg whites. I hear they are pretty good for lubrication and are very sperm friendly?


----------



## PinkPeony

P.louie said:


> I believe the ingredients causing alarm are
> 
> Methylparaben and Probylparaben
> 
> These are chemical preservatives found in a lot of household items. Preseed is regulated and would not be on sale if has the potential to actually give some one cancer.
> 
> For these preservatives or any preservatives ending in "ylparaben" to cause damage you would need a very very high concentration of it in your blood!.
> 
> 
> Like I said in previous post here hundreds of items and foods contain preservatives or natural chemicals 'linked' to cancer but doesn't mean you will actually get cancer.
> 
> I wouldn't be put off using it!

Ahhh gotcha. I've read about parabens. I'm pretty satisfied it's not much of a risk bc they're literally in almost every cosmetic. I'm a bit paranoid about this stuff. Was reluctant to try preseed in general bc I get a lot of UTI's and last month had a yeast infection... But I'm getting to the point where I'll give anything a try if I hear such rave reviews from ppl on b&b. Has anyone out there had an infection after using this stuff?

Btw - tried it again this eve. :thumbup:


----------



## qhslau

JaneJohnson, do you mean real egg whites from an egg? I knew it's good for black heads on the nose only. lol.


----------



## P.louie

I can't imagine it will increase uti or other infections. It's one of the safest lunes available!


----------



## JaneJohnson

Toni Weschler, "Taking Charge of your Fertility" recommends but cautions that when mixed up with CM will confuse your CM observations. Egg white resembles EWCM and does not kill sperm. It is likely to protect and carry it just like EWCM. Personally I would feel safer with a natural product than one that contains chemicals. The effectiveness of pressed is impressive though but it is likely that egg white is just as effective without the nagging doubt about safety which may bother some women.

Most people normally have egg whites available too....Hold back on the whipped cream though... that may not be sperm friendly :winkwink:


----------



## P.louie

There is something about having egg white in my uterus a bit off putting. Preseed was design for it do I would be more comfortable using that!


----------



## _jellybean_

I would be worried about using egg whites. What if there's some kind of strange bacteria in that egg? lol


----------



## ittybittycoy

I just wanted to pop over from first tri and let you know, we conceived using real egg whites.

To be honest, it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be and DH still has no idea. I inserted the egg whites about 15-30 minutes prior and laid in bed until we DTD, he had no clue and I personally feel it was better that way since I ran the idea by him once before and he said NO!

Anyways just wanted to tell you about my success with real egg whites... I know it isn't for everyone, but it worked for me the first cycle using them... we also are hoping for a boy, but I won't know if it helped that any until Aug/Sep. FX'ed though!

Good luck and lots of :dust:!


----------



## JaneJohnson

Thanks for your egg-white success story ittybittycoy..... :o)
I'm so happy for your success.

I'm old now (almost 48) with 3 children but I think natural products much better. Egg white looks like EWCM, has a similar chemical make-up and is clearly involved with pro-creation so in my mind there's a message there about suitability. Is something made in a lab, more intelligent and valid.... ? Remember manufacturers are always on the look out to make money it doesn't mean there's not something already available in your kitchen that's just as good or even better :o)

I feel squeamish about man-made chemicals but maybe I am sensitive to these things and therefore feel the resistance. I think gut instinct says a lot...


----------



## Melts

Sorry I never replied I lost my computer charger and I have also been very busy these past weeks. 
Thank you so so much ladies you all made me feel better about using this product and so I gave it a try and hopefully it works first time around though I think we might have missed O. :cry:
Anyway I will let you know my results around June 6th. 
Good luck to everyone.


----------



## marymoomin

_jellybean_ said:


> I would be worried about using egg whites. What if there's some kind of strange bacteria in that egg? lol

Its a salmonella risk!


----------

